# Getting horse used to guns?



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I think you introduce the gun noise to your horse the same way you introduce anything else new to your horse. 

Do you have anything that makes a similar but not quite so loud noise?


----------



## XbaRR3lchickX (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a bullwhip that I just mess around and pop sometimes, but they can be just as loud I think.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

DH and I have introduced gunfire to round about 15 horses over the years. The VERY BEST way is to have a totally broken-to-gunfire horse to accompany your mare and give her confidence, and this is what the US Cavalry did, post CW. (In fact, I always try to train an inexperienced horse with an experienced one, because they train in faster.)
Understanding your situation, I would advise the following. Get a cap gun. Your horse will master a smaller sound AND, unlike a whip, she will associate a visual gun with the sound and learn to accept that they are related. Be consistent, but begin by having her in turnout on the OTHER side of a fence, eating her grain--it needs to be grain/treats and NOT hay. Walk away, maybe 15-20 ft. to start with, keep walking, say, "Ready, Aim, Fire" --I'm not joking, and the Infantry DID use those terms--then fire one shot. It's like a pre-cue, and will give her an opportunity to DECIDE to be brave. Stand, repeat the phrase and fire, then do it a 3rd time. She will respond best with YOU between the loud noise and her. If she startles, she won't be a small confined space like her stall, and she WILL want to return to eat.
Gradually reduce to distance until you are firing away from her but situated right over the fence. 
After that, you can closer and work with her and the capgun in a round pen, until you are shooting it right next to her, and you are satisfied that she is desensitized to the capgun. IF you are able to use live rounds, you need to start all over, because horses feel the reverbation of heavy gunfire through their hooves, but it will translate.
Just like anything else that is frightening, she will take several months of this to be, as you might say, "bullet-proof." Don't scimp on the time spent. It is well worth it.
As an example, when my Arab and my QH were about 20 years old, and had been reenacting for about 14 years, some bozo decided to double-load a cannon for a demonstration. My horses were about 30 feet from that cannon. I'm sure he wanted them to react for the crowd, so he fired it, double-loaded numerous times. My 2 guys totally ignored it, and ate through his demonstration.
Please let us know your progress. =D


----------



## XbaRR3lchickX (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok thanks so much! I will see if I can dig out my old cap guns from the garage :wink: She is pretty good about noises, it's usually fast movement that makes her jump. Last night I layed a tarp out and she walked over it without even hesitating. I got her to stand on it, back up over it, trot over- no problem! It was definitely not the reaction I was expecting. I will keep you updated and see if I can start on that tonight!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I had a finger-Freudian slip. I MEANT for you to use the blanks. I'm training my young horses to gunfire now, and I'll be using live rounds eventually. SORRY!!
BTW, in reenacting we all use a little over half full of regular Cream of Wheat, then less than 1/2 full of gunpowder. It produces a good flash, a good bang and a good smoke, without being dangerous. *HOWEVER,*
it can still put out somebody's eye at a distance of about 8 feet, so we are careful to shoot away from our horse and until the ground. Just and FYI.


----------



## XbaRR3lchickX (Mar 22, 2011)

So blanks, not cap guns?


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Guess I'm confusing everybody. I suggest starting training with a cap gun and caps, because your horse will be able to master that the easiest. THEN, switch to BLANKS!! 
We've used black powder&Cream of Wheat over the years in our hobby. However, we started with totally broken riding horses in their early 'teens.  Most often, after that, we were breaking in one horse at a time who was accompanied by 3 of his stablemates who were already broken to gunfire. I even trained in an 8 yo OTTB to gunfire at an event. It took one weekend to do it. Despite his friends, I had to keep him in perpetual motion--circles, figure-8's, changes of leads, etc. on Saturday. By Sunday he was totally exhausted and could only walk. He decided that it wasn't scary after all, and had no real trouble with guns after that. Yet, one time later that summer at an event, when he wasn't expected it, somebody fired while we were standing in back of the Infantry. I swear he performed a perfect Courbette, before Passaging his way out the to the battle.


----------



## XbaRR3lchickX (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok I got in now!


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for this. I've been thinking about adding mounted shooting to my mounted archery, and now I know how to get my boy started 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## XbaRR3lchickX (Mar 22, 2011)

Mounted archery? That sounds fun!


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

It's super fun, but harder than mounted shooting. With mounted archery your horse has to be trained to just leg cues because when your shooting the bow your using both hands. And you have to be a pretty good archer to begin with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## XbaRR3lchickX (Mar 22, 2011)

I have never even held a bow before, but I can imagine how hard that must be!


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

My horses are used to gun shots we are avid hunters and sight guns in alot they get over it run around a bit at first now they may look up from grazing at the sound but most times they ignore it Dusty will stand a few feet away while we sight muzzle loaders in and not bat an eye I dont tip toe around my horses they are subjected to alot here as far as noises and activities go I have a friend who is all whispers and and quiet around her horses afraid of how they will react to things..her horses are flighty as all get out they are loose cannons she has no control over them she fears them actually how could anyone enjoy that.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

You might be suprised at how little your horse cares about a gunshot. I have a horse that I thought would freak out when I fired a gun around him but he couldn't care less. I shot a couple of rounds from the ground then mounted up and fired a few more without a problem. In fact, I have seen way more horses that don't care than I have that do. As far as horse scaring noises go a gunshot is very abrupt and is over quickly as opposed to something like a dragging tarp.


----------



## XbaRR3lchickX (Mar 22, 2011)

I really don't expect more than a little jump from her, but I have learned the hard way to expect the unexpected when it comes to young horses :wink:


----------

